# Vehicle Extrication Training/Information



## Safeguard (Mar 31, 2004)

IMMI, headquartered in Westfield, IN, is developing a new rollover protection system, ROLLTEK, for heavy trucks and emergency vehicles.  It consists of rollover sensors, seatbelt systems, side airbag protection, and seat pull-down technology.  

My questions are:

How do EMS/EMT personnel receive training regarding safe vehicle extrication?

note: We are familiar with the Rescuer's Guide to Vehicle Safety Systems published by Holmatro.  

What is the best method to communicate information to EMS/EMT's regarding safe removal of victims from vehicles that contain our systems?

Thanks for you replies/input


----------



## lastcode (Mar 31, 2004)

See if you can get JEMs magazine, or EMS magazine to do an article.  Many EMS agencies make these publications available for their crews to read while on duty.   Also direct mailings are good.  I know my squad's training officer is always looking for something new to train.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 1, 2004)

Firehouse magazine also does a series of articles on extrication, and has looked at various new vehicle safety systems in that, such as side airbags.

Assuming you have a distributor network in place, having your distributors go around to various fire departments and rescue squads would be a good idea. You could develop a video for them to show and have a Q&A session.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 3, 2004)

In Michigan, where I'm an EMT, almost all community colleges have extrication training as part of their EMT program.  Part of my class was spent learning about air bags and that whole jazz.  We used a statewide extrication information packet as the textbook.  

I would think all you would need is somoene who can point you in the right direction, then you can get the ball rolling.  Why not email or call different programs and community colleges and see what texts they use?  

As far as information EMTs about your product, the EMS industry is relatively small as far as vehicle production goes.  There are several large companies that provide most of the EMS vehicles for the industry.  I'd think once your product gains wider acceptance, or even any acceptance into the industry, it would be added to curriculums.  Luckily for you EMS is a dynamic field, and instructors are aware of this.  You could also choose to exhibit at large EMS expos and conventions.  I dont think I know an EMT that isn't going to our upcoming state-wide convention.

It seems IMMI has several other products they offer for different industries.  Assuming you work for them, I would think education in the EMS profession would be similar to any other.  

As far as the whole ambulance safety thing in general, do you have any intention of providing restraints for the rear of the vehicles?  All my partners and I buckle up when we're in the front, but that just isn't possible in the back while on the squad bench.  I've seen some "Safety nets", that an EMT can grab on to, but that isn't exactly life-saving.  I would think that if one could come up with a restraint for an EMT in the back that would also allow the EMT to perform their duties, that would be a big selling point.  But I digress.

Hopefully there is some useful information in there.  Let me know if I can clarify at all.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Apr 27, 2005)

We run the heavy rescue unit for the county...all our training is done via the state fire & rescue school and we refresh often, so I would think the best way to get the info out (as well as the other suggestions above) would be to pitch it to the various State organizations that deliver the training.


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

I run a Squad Engine, and we get to practice often with the tools...on actual MVA's and in training. I recieved my basic training in Firefighter II and advanced training from Hurst.


----------

